# Idaho Elk 2015 Big T & barnaby43



## QDMAMAN

Many of you followed along last year as I prepared for my elk hunt in Idaho and then as Huntmaster joined in on the fun.
As we all know now, Huntmaster hit the lotto in WY and drew a 2015 tag in the same unit he hunted in 2013. That hunt, coupled with a hunt with his brother and father in NM took him out of consideration for joining me again this fall.
My first trip, in 2012, was with family that live out there. My BIL always applies for a moose tag for Idaho and waits to make elk plans until he finds out if he drew a coveted moose tag. In Idaho, if you draw a Premium tag (moose, goat, or sheep) you can't hunt other big game that year. As luck would have it he drew a moose tag which had me seriously considering going it alone, although it wasn't my preference.
We've read a couple of horror stories on this forum about trips guys took together that ended in disaster and/or ended friendships. IMO, finding the right chemistry with a hunting partner should be just as, or more, important as finding a good spot to hunt. I don't take this lightly and just the thought of losing a friend that way makes me cringe.
A couple of summers ago I was contacted by a gentleman from west Michigan that was interested in a project I was working on. Through some phone conversations and eventually meeting face to face, I discovered that our passion for "The Hunt" was very similar. I also felt at easy talking to him and my BS detector never moved off zero. Since then I was privileged to meet and spend a day afield, with he and his father, who died unexpectedly last deer season. Later, Greg invited me to be the guest speaker at an annual event at the Caledonia Sportsmen's Club, which his father help found. 
Fast forward to last week. I contacted Greg (barnaby43 here on MS) and floated the idea of joining me in Idaho this fall. After he discussed it with his wife and secured the time off of work, we settled on a plan. We leave Wednesday, September 16th for 12 days on the Continental Divide in the Gem State.
I can't promise that every detail will be covered like Huntmaster and my hunt was last year, unless of course barnaby43 is as anal as Huntmaster was about keeping a diary :evil:, but I/we will do our best to take you along on our adventure this fall.

T

&#8220;_I&#8217;m willing to invest in failure and I&#8217;m willing to invest in the physical nature of the archery hunt. For me these hunting expeditions aren&#8217;t vacations. It&#8217;s about pushing my mind and my body to the edge trying to be successful. But if I&#8217;m not, I hold my head high as I go out because I&#8217;ve spent everything."_ &#8211; Donnie Vincent


----------



## Huntmaster143

All I have to say is *"Fix-a-flat, plug kit and an air compressor"*...

The rest is just huntin' baby!

If you guys need a tent, I have a decent one that I used before the wall tent. It's not anything special, but it worked well in Wyoming two years ago with two guys.

Also, let me know if there is anything else you guys need.


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> We leave Wednesday, September 16th for 12 days on the Continental Divide in the Gem State.
> 
> 
> I can't promise that every detail will be covered like Huntmaster and my hunt was last year


We head out the 11th and return the 24th, so there is an outside chance I make another appearance in ID... :SHOCKED: My wife would absolutely hang me if I tagged out early in WY and headed to ID knowing a month later I'm heading to NM... But it sounds fun! :idea:

I did miss a few details that I outlined in my previous post... :lol:


----------



## buckykm1

Good Luck
I hope you guys have a Great trip.

Kevin


----------



## Jager Pro

Hope you enjoy Idaho and your hunting. I've said for a while now that if I can't secure a job in da UP I'd definitely look into Idaho as a second choice.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Good luck guys.


----------



## 88luneke

Get after it, boys!


----------



## barnaby43

Thanks for your support huntmaster, you're going to be a hard act to follow. In fact it probably won't happen, I'll let Tony do most of the talking! I really enjoy this forum, I read a lot but I don't say to much. ( I avoided technology until a few years ago). Hunting has always been my passion and it's been great getting to know someone like Big T. with the same interests and passion for hunting.


----------



## barnaby43

I'm super excited about this fall, 1st this hunt with Big T, then ND for a week with my dogs for pheasants, then Ohio the first week of November! Home for two weeks in between hunts. ( Did I mention my wonderful wife!)


----------



## WMU05

Sounds awesome guys. Looking forward to another great recap.

Good luck!


----------



## QDMAMAN

The cool rainy weather this weekend provided the perfect opportunity for me to get in to my "NO STINK" room and sort through all of my hunting gear and get some clothes laundered and the rest organized and in their respective storage tubs.
I've finally come to the realization that I have way too much "stuff" so I started a box for "retired" attire. I'll either give it away or see if my son wants it when he moves back to Michigan in a couple of years.
The next project I have is to make a permanent target holder with a roof on it for my archery target bag. Hoping that I can knock it out this weekend.


----------



## kracker

Very jealous! I have hunted Idaho 6 times with the rifle and love the state. What zone are you hunting in out there (PM if necessary)? We were in the McCall zone for all of our hunts.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kracker said:


> Very jealous! I have hunted Idaho 6 times with the rifle and love the state. What zone are you hunting in out there (PM if necessary)? We were in the McCall zone for all of our hunts.


We will be in the Beaverhead Unit again this fall.
I lived in DuBois in my youth (76-78). Beautiful state.


----------



## QDMAMAN

QDMAMAN said:


> The cool rainy weather this weekend provided the perfect opportunity for me to get in to my "NO STINK" room and sort through all of my hunting gear and get some clothes laundered and the rest organized and in their respective storage tubs.


For anyone interested. My "NO STICK" room, is framed in the corner of my garage and measures 10x12 approx. It's nice having a place where all of my hunting and fishing gear can be organized in 1 place.
It includes a wardrobe with an Ozone machine, boot drier, lots of shelves and hooks for tubs, stands, etc.
I also have a dedicated washing machine that is on a dolly where I can roll it out in the driveway and hook it to the garden hose. This works great. I then line dry, for now. I have a drier that needs some TLC before I can add it to my arsenal, then I won't be beholding to the weather for drying options.


----------



## barnaby43

Cut this load of wood last weekend in under a hour, kept my heart rate up for a hour straight. ( elk hunt training is on)


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> All I have to say is *"Fix-a-flat, plug kit and an air compressor"*...


Check, check, and check! Air compressor is embellished with a 900 amp jumper too. 

I also added a pair of Carbon Black Diamond hiking poles and a Garman Etrex 30. Both "slightly used", if at all.


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> Garman Etrex 30. Both "slightly used", if at all.


You could've skipped that and just used your phone. I have all of the maps from last year...


----------



## buckykm1

10 ply tires or Load Range E solve a lot of problems when your driving on Mountain Roads, I will never go out west again without them on my Truck.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> 10 ply tires or Load Range E solve a lot of problems when your driving on Mountain Roads, I will never go out west again without them on my Truck.
> 
> Kevin


Aaaand....check!
Brand new set of 10 ply Cooper ATP's bought!


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> Aaaand....check!
> Brand new set of 10 ply Cooper ATP's bought!





Those are what I just bought to put on my new Silverado too.
And I picked up a set of used Rims for them, so I don't have to run them all the time.
I had Coopers on my old Truck, they held up good.


It sounds like your really getting prepared.


I can't wait to get back to Montana.


Kevin


----------



## FREEPOP




----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> Those are what I just bought to put on my new Silverado too.
> And I picked up a set of used Rims for them, so I don't have to run them all the time.
> I had Coopers on my old Truck, they held up good.
> 
> 
> It sounds like your really getting prepared.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get back to Montana.
> 
> 
> Kevin


Actually Kevin, My son, in GA, found a set of 4 ply Cooper ATPs slightly used on stock Silverado rims. The rims on my Silverado are Chrome Chevy rims from a mid size Chevy truck, look nice but not my "style". Anyway, I had him pick them up and make a deal with Discount Tire to swap the 4s for 10s on the new rims. I'm happy with the deal he made and glad to hear you've had good luck with the Coopers.
A trip of this scale deserves lots of planning and preparation and last year's experience with Huntmaster was a great experience for me.
My every thought is consumed with Idaho right now and I envision my self standing on top of the mountain listening to screaming bulls. :coolgleam


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> Actually Kevin, My son, in GA, found a set of 4 ply Cooper ATPs slightly used on stock Silverado rims. The rims on my Silverado are Chrome Chevy rims from a mid size Chevy truck, look nice but not my "style". Anyway, I had him pick them up and make a deal with Discount Tire to swap the 4s for 10s on the new rims. I'm happy with the deal he made and glad to hear you've had good luck with the Coopers.
> A trip of this scale deserves lots of planning and preparation and last year's experience with Huntmaster was a great experience for me.
> My every thought is consumed with Idaho right now and I envision my self standing on top of the mountain listening to screaming bulls. :coolgleam





Yep, I know that feeling, my 2 weeks out west is about the only hunting that I do anymore, so I definitely look foreword to it.
I am trying my best to workout 4 days a week. so I am ready.
and I pretty much have our Menu all planned. 
in a couple of weeks I will get my Wall Tent set up, to check it over and wash it down, so I know it is ready.
it will be that time soon.


Kevin


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


>


I see elk down by your left hand!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> I see elk down by your left hand!!


Will the new bow shoot that far?:yikes:


----------



## QDMAMAN

Haven't given much for updates lately so I'll bring those that are interested up to speed.
Barnaby and I got together to shoot 3D a couple weekends ago and to compare gear lists so we're not duplicating things. Other than a couple of odds and ends we're pretty good for gear. Barnaby shot the lights out on the 3D course (his home course  ) while I struggled due to lack of consistent practice up to that time. I've since got things dialed in a bit more and look forward to shooting the course again. BTW it's at the Caledonia Sportsmen's Club and it's a well laid out course with exceptional targets from skunks to moose and everything in between.
I finally received my BOed KUIU Attack pants and while I was waiting I found a used pair on line for back up. Although a size bigger than I need now, I will be able to layer under them in November and they're not so big I cant just wear them big. I may attempt to trade with someone for a pair that fits a little better.
I'm ramping up my running frequency and mileage each week and adding some weights, stretching, push ups, etc. as well. I feel good about where I am now and optimistic about where I'll be when we leave.
I may get a chance to scout our area in a couple weeks. My father turns 80 on the 24th and my wife and I are probably going to fly out to Idaho for his celebration. If time permits I may take a road trip to the mountain, if not, I'll help my BIL scout for his moose.


----------



## barnaby43

Yes it was a blast shooting 3d with big T. Looking forward to a rematch. I've been getting after it on the exercise program also, I did some cardio weight loss video of my wife's, wow wasn't sure if I should pass out, puke or have the big one! No, it's all good. It's amazing how much better it feels to get a good workout! Have to keep it going!!! Enjoy your time with your family out west Tony, any scouting is a bonus


----------



## QDMAMAN

barnaby43 said:


> Enjoy your time with your family out west Tony, any scouting is a bonus


It'll be a quick trip and I think we'll be scouting moose for my BIL instead of elk for us. No worries, I kinda know where the elk might be. 
EXACTLY 2 months until we take off!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> No worries, I kinda know where the elk might be.


Yeah, all you do is walk in the mountains and shoot a bull...

You make it look so easy!


----------



## honkertonk

Gonna have to follow along on your adventure via the forums...my Dad, brother and I will be 1st time elk hunters in the bear river area in 2016!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> Yeah, all you do is walk in the mountains and shoot a bull...
> 
> You make it look so easy!



I just got done chugging a 2 mile run, so I KNOW it aint "easy". I also know that I've been in the right place at the right time on more than one occasion with mixed results.


----------



## brushbuster

What kind of glass will you be using?


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> What kind of glass will you be using?


I have a pair of Zenray 8x42 that have served me well on both of my trips.
When Scott and I went last year he had a pair of, I think, 10x50 that we were glassing the box canyon with. I wasn't real comfortable with them so I stuck with my Zens.
Scott also had his spotting scope, I also struggled looking through that for any extended period of time. Probably just me though.


----------



## Huntmaster143

The binos we used from the truck were 15x56 Vortex. They need a rest or tripod to use well. I use them daily watching critters in the field behind my house and they are great with a rest, without, not so much.

The spotting scope was a Swaro 65. It also takes getting used to looking thru with one eye.

I carry my 10x42 Zeiss on my chest at all times whether I'm out west or in the deer woods. I'd rather forget my bow than my binos...


----------



## brushbuster

Thanks fellas, I'm certainly lacking in the glass dept. and need to look into getting something.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Thanks fellas, I'm certainly lacking in the glass dept. and need to look into getting something.


Cabela's has several deals on glass right now. If you're interested in Nikon, get ahold of me.


----------



## brushbuster

barnaby43 said:


> Cut this load of wood last weekend in under a hour, kept my heart rate up for a hour straight. ( elk hunt training is on)


----------



## field-n-feathers

brushbuster said:


> Thanks fellas, I'm certainly lacking in the glass dept. and need to look into getting something.


Take a look at the Vortex Diamondbacks in 10x50. They are excellent for the price, and have a great warranty.

PS....Good luck out here (western us) T.


----------



## QDMAMAN

We leave in 7 weeks! :woohoo1::bouncy:


----------



## barnaby43

Yea buddy, Tony has a way of keeping people motivated. I received another package yesterday, more out west gear. Things are looking good!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Lots of little details go in to planning an excursion like this one. I learned A LOT from Scott last year about preparation, I'm all to often a "fly by the seat of my pants" sort of guy, so having someone like Scott to hunt with last year provided perspective that I hope pays off for Barnaby and I.
A couple of after work projects last week to avoid mayhem next week.
Scott built a shelf in the back of his truck last year and it worked slick and helped to organize the gear and avoid "over piling". I slapped one together for mine too.









I'm borrowing a 170 qt Icey Tec cooler that would virtually consume the back end of my truck (5.5' bed) so I bought a hitch rack and assembled that one night as well.









I like oatmeal, and the convenience of instant, but the thought of eating it EVERY morning doesn't appeal to me.
While trying to think of some "quick" and easy options I decided to experiment with breakfast burritos. We carry a lot of tortillas for our sandwiches so burritos seemed a logical idea.
I bought 1# breakfast sausage and browned it up. Then chopped up (1) red bell pepper and a Vidalia onion and sauted in olive oil. I then browned a bag of cubed hash brown frozen taters, mixed it all and dehydrated.
1 heaping cup of fixins (enough to stuff a 10" tortilla) dried down nicely and when I added 3/4 of boiling water and let it rehydrate, it turned out great! this will be breakfast a couple mornings.
This picture represents 2 heaping cups. Each cup weighed 4.3 oz. (8.6 total) and dried to 2.6 oz. (total) I added 6 oz. (3/4 cup) of boiling water to the double batch to rehydrate.









Last year we didn't have coffee in camp and I can't say I suffered at all because of it, however, a nice hot cup of coffee is one of my favorite creature comforts and sipping on a nice hot cup while getting my gear around in the morning sounds good. I found these Starbucks instants at Meijer on sale ($6 for 8) and they're awesome! I bought 2 boxes in 2 flavors, Columbian and Italian Roast.








These will also pack in my back pack if I decide to fire up my jet boil mid day while we're glassing.


----------



## barnaby43

. I borrowed these along with a few other odds and ends. It's nice to have good friends and family that can help, especially when they have better binoculars!


----------



## Jet08

I just got back and I am already jealous that you get to go spend time in the mountains!


----------



## Huntmaster143

A little teaser for you guys!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Jet08 said:


> I just got back and I am already jealous that you get to go spend time in the mountains!


How'd you do Nick?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Down to 24 hrs.
Made a run to Barnaby's Sunday after church to pick up the bulk of his gear so I can get it all situated in the back of my truck. I'll pick him up tomorrow as soon as he's done with work.
I "plan" to work in the morning, but I could easily be persuaded not to if something more important comes up...like sleeping an extra couple of hours.
Did some grocery shopping last night and got everything but the perishables, that we'll pick up Friday morning on the way to camp.
Tonight I'll make up a couple of dinners that we can prep quickly each night after the hunt including chicken fajitas. I'll also load my truck with all of our gear so all I have to do is get in and go.
Yesterday I took my truck across the road to my mechanic for a lube and oil change and a thorough going over, as of this writing, it's still on the rack. New, rear axle seals and bearings, new rear brake pads, new tie rod ends and 1 new ball joint, topped off by a front end alignment. Total will be +-$1,200.00 but hey, they threw in new wiper blades for free and changed a bulb no charge, so I got that going for me.
The weather forecast for our unit looks to mirror last years weather, which was superb. 
I'll post live from the mountain updates if I'm able, otherwise, look for a full account upon my return!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Have a safe drive and a safe successful hunt.

Hunters luck is when preparation meeting opportunity. It sounds like you guys are fully prepared so I expect to see some hero shots.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

QDMAMAN said:


> I'll post live from the mountain updates if I'm able, otherwise, look for a full account upon my return!


Good hunting guys! Can't wait for the play by play.


----------



## barnaby43

With less than 24hours till departure I'm more than just a little excited. Tony has really stepped up to the plate on preparations for the trip, I'm hoping I can make it up out there by hard work and hopefully calling in a nice bull for him, not to mention packing it out!!!!!!


----------



## dmrbigeshott

Vehicle repairs suck!

Good luck sleeping tonight. I'm sure we all will be looking forward to the updates.


----------



## QDMAMAN

dmrbigeshott said:


> Vehicle repairs suck!
> 
> Good luck sleeping tonight. I'm sure we all will be looking forward to the updates.


Slept like a baby...and wide awake at my usual 4:30 a.m. wake up.


----------



## FREEPOP

I would've changed u-joints too FWIW


----------



## 83mulligan

Good luck, guys. Be Safe! Less than two weeks for me.


----------



## Walleyed Ty

FREEPOP said:


> I would've changed u-joints too FWIW



This better not be foreshadowing!


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN

Good luck boys. Im looking forward to the updates.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Well, made it to my sister's in the predicted 26.5 hrs, sailed through Chicago during rush hour.
Early wake up, quick stop for groceries, stop for licenses and fuel then we should be setting camp by 10:00!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The easy part is over. Good luck.


----------



## Walleyed Ty

wow......... I have to do this some day....................


----------



## JBIV

Good luck guys!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Barnaby and I are sitting where scott shot his elk last year. Laying in the sun napping mid day and watching a big saddle until dark.
We had a cow at 20 yards around 9:00, which entertained us for 10 minutes or so, she got lucky.
There's snow up here on the high peaks and in the timber, also had to scrape frost off of the windshield this a.m.
Yesterday we headed up to a out after setting camp and saw 3 bulls in one drainage and a bull and 5 cows in another with a second bull bugling. We went after the lAtter group this morning.
Life is awesome


----------



## barnaby43

yes so far it's been a blast,good trip,and a great start on having some action. I took this picture on the way to the top of the mountain.


----------



## dmrbigeshott

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 190425
> Barnaby and I are sitting where scott shot his elk last year. Laying in the sun napping mid day and watching a big saddle until dark.
> We had a cow at 20 yards around 9:00, which entertained us for 10 minutes or so, she got lucky.
> There's snow up here on the high peaks and in the timber, also had to scrape frost off of the windshield this a.m.
> Yesterday we headed up to a out after setting camp and saw 3 bulls in one drainage and a bull and 5 cows in another with a second bull bugling. We went after the lAtter group this morning.
> Life is awesome


Sounds like you guys got the hot spot!


----------



## brushbuster

barnaby43 said:


> yes so far it's been a blast,good trip,and a great start on having some action. I took this picture on the way to the top of the mountain.


Looks like Tony is sporting some camo lederhosen.
Beautiful country!


----------



## slabstar

There's no way I would've passed a chip shot at a cow! Hope the patience pays off for ya's! 


QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 190425
> Barnaby and I are sitting where scott shot his elk last year. Laying in the sun napping mid day and watching a big saddle until dark.
> We had a cow at 20 yards around 9:00, which entertained us for 10 minutes or so, she got lucky.
> There's snow up here on the high peaks and in the timber, also had to scrape frost off of the windshield this a.m.
> Yesterday we headed up to a out after setting camp and saw 3 bulls in one drainage and a bull and 5 cows in another with a second bull bugling. We went after the lAtter group this morning.
> Life is awesome


----------



## Jet08

QDMAMAN said:


> How'd you do Nick?


We had a great trip! A little bit of everything, close encounters, bugling, mule deer close, and even a bear tearing up our camp. All said and done I can't wait to go back. From our camp one small 5x5, a mulie doe, and a coyote were taken down.

Good luck out there guys!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Found some today. Put the ol Indian sneak on a pair of nice Bulls!
Details to follow in the recap.


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Looks like Tony is sporting some camo lederhosen.
> Beautiful country!


KUIU. Love um!


----------



## Walleyed Ty

QDMAMAN said:


> Found some today. Put the ol Indian sneak on a pair of nice Bulls!
> Details to follow in the recap.


TEASE!!!! lol


----------



## Robow

QDMAMAN said:


> Found some today. Put the ol Indian sneak on a pair of nice Bulls!
> Details to follow in the recap.


HELLO?? ....what gives!! Too busy for an update? You better be packing meat out! .....B


----------



## Captain

Did T Miss?


----------



## dmrbigeshott

QDMAMAN said:


> KUIU. Love um!



You guys look like special forces elk hunters Hahaha

I much preferred last years style of updates with "insider" updates available on Facebook before MSF


----------



## Huntmaster143

dmrbigeshott said:


> I much preferred last years style of updates with "insider" updates available on Facebook before MSF


Part of the fun of a story is the drama...


----------



## kbb3358

We all miss! Thats usually the best story I bet they contacted and don't want to spoil it until they can write the "BIG" story on this forum.


----------



## brushbuster

Can't wait to hear the story. Congrats man!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Just got home around 11:30 this morning.
Story(s) to come!


----------



## Captain

Hurry up


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I've been peeking at FB pics.


----------



## d_rek

Hey Tony!

How'd that GPS work out for you? It looks like you made it back to civilization safe and sound 

Where's the pictures? You need a camera? I've got one i'm looking to get rid of 

Regards,
d_rek


----------



## Captain

So far Huntmaster's story is way better than Big Ts.......


----------



## QDMAMAN

d_rek said:


> Hey Tony!
> 
> How'd that GPS work out for you? It looks like you made it back to civilization safe and sound
> 
> Where's the pictures? You need a camera? I've got one i'm looking to get rid of
> 
> Regards,
> d_rek


Worked fine, when it had good batteries in it. Details to come in the recap.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Captain said:


> So far Huntmaster's story is way better than Big Ts.......


Good to hear, and I agree. Mine may have to wait until I'm done reading his.
Happy?


----------



## kbb3358

Going to loose its hype with the start of bow season.


----------



## Joe Archer

.... dood! I am heading out of town tomorrow for the next 5 days! 
Congrats though.... who let you carry their horns?? 
<----<<<


----------



## slabstar




----------



## slabstar




----------



## Captain

Big T's hunt recap---"Drove 27 hours to Idaho, set up camp, 1st morning went to high fence ranch and shot my bull at 5 yds while it was eating out of a food trough.....had a breakfast burrito and an instant Starbuck's coffee, and drove home (no flat tires on Chevy)...had to buy a new freezer....'" That wasn't too hard was it Slab?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Captain said:


> Big T's hunt recap---"Drove 27 hours to Idaho, set up camp, 1st morning went to high fence ranch and shot my bull at 5 yds while it was eating out of a food trough.....had a breakfast burrito and an instant Starbuck's coffee, and drove home (no flat tires on Chevy)...had to buy a new freezer....'" That wasn't too hard was it Slab?


Bite me!


----------



## Captain

Knew that would bring you out of your slumber.........lol story please


----------



## Robow

Captain said:


> Big T's hunt recap---"Drove 27 hours to Idaho, set up camp, 1st morning went to high fence ranch and shot my bull at 5 yds while it was eating out of a food trough.....had a breakfast burrito and an instant Starbuck's coffee, and drove home (no flat tires on Chevy)...had to buy a new freezer....'" That wasn't too hard was it Slab?


Close Drew, but usually when I'm done reading one of T's stories I have a headache and I'm wondering how I can get the last three hours back....


----------



## Captain

You're up Big T


----------



## maddiedog

Give us something to read while we're in the tree stand tomorrow!


----------



## slabstar




----------



## QDMAMAN

The road trip out! 9/16-17/2015

The plan all along was that Greg would work an early shift on Wednesday September 16th until the early afternoon and we would plan to be on the road by, or before, 4:00 p.m. I decided that I might as well work a half day as well as long as I had the lion’s share of the gear ready to go in the truck, and I did.

Around 2:00 Greg called to see where I was at. He assumed that I knew he was only working until 1:00 and I thought he would call when he was leaving work for home so I could head over to pick him up. We had met the Sunday before at his place so I could pick up the majority of his gear so it could be strategically packed in the limited space I had in my truck. I was still an hour from being fully loaded and showered, so I informed Greg I’d be there around 3:30 or 4:00. After landing at Greg’s we were on the road right at 4:00 and off to the wild, wild, west!









*The truck loaded and ready.*

This timing would put us in the rush hour traffic going through the Chicago area. Remarkably, we sailed through Chicago without delay as we headed down I 80 toward Iowa.

Lots of friends and family were aware of my plans and schedule, including my friend Johnathon (JFGratiot) who moved with his family from mid Michigan to eastern Iowa last year. Johnathon lives a few miles south of I 80 at exit 254 near Iowa City so I messaged him our approximate ETA which coincided with a scheduled fuel stop. He met us at the McDonalds at the exit and we visited for about a half hour before we fueled and were on our way. It was good to catch up with him.

A tall cup of McDonald’s coffee in hand and I took the next stint behind the wheel while Greg caught some zzzzz. The next fuel stop was in Lincoln NE around 2:30 or so, on what is now Thursday morning. Greg would take over behind the wheel while I grabbed some sleep. Just outside of town I was out cold and woke 4 hours later as we rolled in to Sidney, NE, world headquarters for Cabela’s. Of course Cabela’s wasn’t open at this hour of the morning but it was a scheduled fuel stop and it was time for breakfast so we fueled and headed across the road to the Subway for a breakfast sandwich. With the exception of green peppers, Greg and my selection were identical. Odd.

We made short work of our required detours and were back on the road in short order. The Subway shop provided some handy single serving packs of mayo, catsup, mustard, etc. that we would use in our daily meal packs, also some creamers for Greg’s morning coffees.

I was behind the wheel now as we headed toward Wyoming and 60 miles later we entered the Cowboy State headed for our exit 300 miles away in Rock Springs. We were right on schedule and, I watched the speedometer closely to avoid another encounter with WSP’s finest. Rock Springs is where we would fuel next and exit off of our long trek across I 80, this would put us approximately 5 hrs out from my youngest sister’s home in Ririe, Idaho, our scheduled overnight.

This road takes you out across the high western desert where the wild horses (mustangs) roam. Beautiful but featureless country that is vast.









We sailed along viewing hundreds of pronghorn antelope along the way until we eventually hit Pinedale which is the gateway to the Teton region of Wyoming and just a couple of hours east of Jackson Hole. This is where the majestic mountains greet you in all their glory and the landscape begins to change drastically from what we had endured since mid Nebraska, a welcome change.

Just south of Jackson Hole we turned south and west and headed toward Swan Valley and over the pass along the mighty Snake River. Breathtaking views as we wound our way over the Continental divide and past Palisades reservoir and dam an hour from our first destination. 









I texted my nephew our ETA and when we arrived my niece had a fantastic dinner of Ham, taters, and roast squash sitting on the table waiting for us. The kids were watching the house while my sister and brother-in-law were celebrating their 26th anniversary in Tybee Island, GA.

A fine dinner, hot shower, some fellowship, and we were off to bed for an early Friday morning wake up!









*Being greeted by my nephew.*


----------



## goodworkstractors

And so it begins...


----------



## QDMAMAN

Headed to the Mountain! 9/18/2015

As you can imagine we were anxious to get going in the morning. The plan was to stop in the town of Rigby, Idaho, just 15 minutes down the road, and pick up our perishables and block ice for our cooler. The grocery store opened at 7:00 a.m. so we had time for our usual Subway breakfast sandwich and were sitting in the parking lot when the grocery opened. Our list was short and our biggest decision was what flavor beer we wanted. We quickly settled on a 12 pack of Flat Tire, paid for our goods and were off like a prom dress!

Last year I had bought my license on line well in advance of leaving. This insured that the IF&G would have ample time to mail me my license before I departed. Because this unit is OTC, and they have ample quota for the area, I waited too long and decided to buy the tag when we got out there at the license vendor (truck stop) that we bought our wolf tags at last year. I had called the IF&G to insure that we would be able to still buy at that vendor and they insured me that the vendor was still on the list.

We rolled in to town at 8:30 a.m., fueled, and made our way in to the store to pick up some incidentals and our licenses. Much to our horror the kind lady behind the counter informed us that they only accepted CASH for license purchases! OH, OH! This was a problem, not because we were broke, but because we weren’t carrying that much cash ($580.00 each). The nice lady was pretty set on sticking to her guns as we squirmed nervously and discussed our options. The only bank in town was cashless so the option of waiting for them to open was quickly eliminated. Greg eyed the ATM next to the door and scratched his head to try and recall his pin number. I don’t have an ATM account so we were counting out our available cash like 2 teenagers pooling our change for a Friday night pizza. Greg then got on the phone to his wife to insure that cash would be available in the account if he miraculously remembered his pin number. She electronically transferred funds while the nice lady behind the counter conceded to selling us one tag on my card if we could pay cash for the other. Bam! That was just what it took for Greg to pull his pin number out of thin air, and (2) $200 withdraws later, we were in business. Not sure if the nice lady felt sorry for us or took pleasure in watching us sweat but we were eternally grateful she conceded, if even partially, on our behalf. Down the road we went, just another hour to our camp!

As we rolled past high desert ranches of irrigated lush green alfalfa fields surrounded by crusty old grey sagebrush. I pointed out to Greg some of the local landmarks I remembered from my youth and recent hunting trips. As the terrain turned to vertical rock walls on both sides of the road the creek beside us raced in the opposite direction. The further up the canyon we went the more frequent hunting camps became. Many of the “locals” set their camps in late August just before the season opens and then visit them on the weekends. Security at these camps isn’t an issue and it’s common to see chairs, targets, and misc. camp items sitting around the campers when the camps are vacated on Sunday afternoon for the week, a refreshing reminder of the charm of the west.

Eventually the tarvy would turn to gravel and the evidence of a recent rain shower was welcome as it settled the dust bowl that typically engulfs your truck when the pavement ends. Another mile would put us at an old school mate’s home where I had made arrangements to secure our fresh water for the week. We unpacked our water jugs from the back of the truck and proceeded to fill them at the hydrant in the yard before our final ascent to camp.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Picking the perfect camp site!

We arrived at 6,600’ elevation and gazed up at the snow covered peaks at 10,000’+. A cold snap that accompanied the recent precipitation made for some spectacular vistas but the forecast for the area suggested that the snow would be but just a memory in a couple of days.









The end of the road was marked by a gate that leads to BLM land that hosts seasonal sheep and cattle grazing. By now, all of the livestock had been moved off of the landscape but etiquette dictated that gates be opened and closed behind you. Greg quickly found out why I like to drive, oh…and to never challenge me in a flatulence contest.

The trail would quickly turn to a rutted up 2 track that was, with the recent rain, “snot slick”. As we inched our way up the trail we approached an imposing water obstacle that had a detour around it through the sagebrush. We exited the truck to survey our options and decided to give the water obstacle a go. At the top of the hole we would have to turn sharply to the right to climb out of the hole, this proved futile despite having the four wheel drive engaged. I backed up and attempted the detour and the slick mud on the sides of the deep ruts prevented me from navigating around the obstacle. Rather than take the chance of tearing up my truck before we even started, we decided to back up 50 yards and set camp on a nice grass covered flat spot beside the road and next to a flowing creek tucked in to some low willows. After a day or so the road would dry and we would be able to drive the rest of the way up when we hunted.

Once we decided where we would set our tent and cook canopy, we went to work unloading all of our gear. Camp came together fairly quickly and we became more enamored with our choice the more we spent time setting up our digs for the next 9 days. 









*The Idaho Ritz!*

When camp was set we changed in to our hunting clothes, set up a target, and verified our zeros with our bows. With all systems go, we trekked up the trail to the ridge that Scott and I started on last year and where I found quick success on my first elk. A steep climb on an open sagebrush ridge lay ahead of us; this was a good time to break out the trekking poles from our packs to assist our efforts upward.


----------



## QDMAMAN

ELK!

As soon as we topped the lower portion of the ridge we would eventually follow, Greg spotted elk and we took a strategic position behind some spruce trees and rocks so we could glass without being seen. A spike bull fed out on to a small open point on a sheer rock cliff straight across from us and just 300 yards away horizontally but a mile down, and then up if we were to pursue him. We quickly spotted his traveling companion, a rag horn 4x4. The pair fed along the bench they were on and down in to a grassy meadow as we decided they were safe on our first day. The two were a welcome and exciting start to our hunt as we moved up the open ridge to a more advantageous position to glass the drainages on each side of the ridge.

We hadn’t gone more than a couple of hundred yards when we sat down to glass the drainage on the other side. A long narrow opening on the side of a timber covered north facing mountain side at the top of the opening was a vertical rock wall with 2 pillars of rock that we would call the Twin Peaks Slide for future reference. This spot produced more elk, as we glassed the opening a bull bugled consistently at 4 cows that were either bedded or up feeding in the opening. A second, and obviously older, bull bugled from just inside the timber beside the others but never showed himself. We were off to a good start so I suggested to Greg that we move further up the ridge to another vantage point. As we prepared to move I glanced to our left and spotted the spike and rag horn only to see both of them standing within 5 yards of where we had been sitting watching them just 30 minutes earlier. We were pinned down on the wide open ridge so we were content to just watch them when suddenly something got their attention! Did they see or wind us? A faint rumble filled our ears that got steadily louder as the 2 young bulls decided to retreat to where they had come from. Just then a helicopter buzzed down through the canyon behind and below us. Not exactly what you would expect but I must admit I was a bit envious and fantasized about some day seeing this country by helicopter. We moved on up the ridge to find more elk.

By now we were approaching the spot where Scott and I separated the year before, he watching the timber covered drainage to the west and me moving up and over to glass the canyon to the NE on the Montana line where I would find early success. Greg and I did the same but stayed within sight of each other. The wind on top was sharp and cold so I broke out my gator, beanie, and puffy coat so I could be comfortable while I peered in to every nook and cranny of the canyon that lay out below me. 









*Montana border top left*

Greg and I both spotted the rag horn back on the grassy slope we had seen him earlier and from Greg’s vantage point he could see a well used trail and an active wallow. As Greg glassed the mountainside above the rag horn he spotted a much better bull feeding in to the opening above the rag horn. Because we had reached adequate elevation we were both getting cell phone reception. Greg called me to tell me about the larger bull so we rendezvoused at my location to descend in to the canyon and try to make a play in the quickly fading light.









*Line of descent, down and to the right*

Time was not on our side so we decided not to take the chance of buggering the bulls out of the canyon as we made our way back up and out toward camp. The trip off the mountain proved eventful as we traversed a ragged steep rocky point not fit for man or beast. 









*Results of a wrong turn!*

Everything in the mountains is at such a grand scale and what SEEMS like a logical, most direct, route, is often a train wreck waiting to happen. We survived and were back in camp for a delicious meal of chicken fajitas and a cold brew before hitting the hay at 10:00 for our 4:00 a.m. wake up. A prosperous first afternoon provided us options for the next morning and we decided to go after the bulls we saw, and heard, in Twin Peaks Slide.


----------



## QDMAMAN

To be continued.......


----------



## QDMAMAN

Okay...a little more yet tonight.


Day 2, Saturday.

We woke to the alarm clock at 4:00 a.m. to crisp cold temps and a layer of thick frost that would need to be scraped from the truck window before departing. By now things had dried up enough that we would be able to navigate the road up the drainage to park and shorten our hike by a half mile or so.

This being our first wake up in camp, we had yet to establish a morning routine so we took a bit longer to get our gear around and get some coffee and breakfast in us, it was now that I realized I had neglected to pack any silverware including 2 long handled spoons specifically designed to eat oatmeal out of a quart Ziploc bag. Greg used a large serving spoon and I used a small spatula, inconvenient but effective. By 5:30 we were in the truck and headed up the trail to our parking destination.

As we prepared to depart the truck headlights made their way up the canyon in our direction. A friend, Reed Stewart and his son’s, that we had met the previous year, were camped at the end of the canyon trail near the gate. Over the last year I kept in touch with him via Face book and we each looked forward to seeing each other this year on the mountain. The group of 4 that followed us up the canyon were part of Reed’s camp and they were being trailed up by 4 others that arrived on quads behind them.

We slowly made our way up the trail to a stand of quaky aspen below where we planned to ascend to the lower end of Twin Peaks Slide.









*Although it was still dark, this is where we waited for the group following us.*

It didn’t make sense to not inform the group behind us where we were leaving the trail. This mountain, as big as it was, was starting to get crowded and a little coordination would go a long way toward a somewhat enjoyable hunt for all of us. We decided to let the group directly behind us catch up; it was in fact 2 of Reed’s son’s, a grandson, and a family friend. Daniel, Reed’s oldest son, greeted us with “Welcome to the international freakin highway!” 
After introductions, they informed us they were going further up the trail and planned to hunt up and over to a rendezvous point with their Dad and brother before heading back to camp mid day. We had no idea where the other group planned to hunt so we parted ways, wished each other luck, and started toward the Slide.








*Twin Peaks Slide from md elevation looking east*

As we approached the Slide the sight and smell of elk greeted our senses. It was obvious elk felt comfortable here and it was easy to see why. Plenty of browse, cool dark timber, and benches where they could bed. We made our way up and across the Slide and in to the dark timber on the north edge. By 7:30 we had heard a few bugles and new that elk were making their way in our direction from the opposite side of the Slide. What we weren’t sure of was at what elevation they would approach so we took a mid mountain position and prepared to move up or down as needed. The activity slowed and by 8:30 we were considering a move. We had been doing some sporadic cow calling and as we stood to put our packs on we heard a cow mew below us. Greg moved to our right to get a clear vantage point and I stayed back to call. Shortly afterward we caught movement below us as a young cow approached us solo, she would eventually stand between us at just 20 yards before she looped around and above us and approached our packs for a strong whiff before departing. At the same time we could hear elk approaching from above us as the wind swirled as they made a hasty departure. We were on the “100% shot opportunity” board and the close encounter energized us. We moved up the mountain to the top of the slide at the base of the Twin Peaks and south toward The Saddle.


















*Greg and I take a minute for a couple pictures *


----------



## QDMAMAN

*Looking back down the mountain from above Twin Peaks Slide.*

The Saddle was a spot that Scott and I had spent several days hunting the previous year. It’s a unique spot situated between 2 timber covered points with steep dark bedding on the north slopes and lush grass in the low area (saddle) between them. The opposite side is wide open high desert where the elk feed throughout the night before watering and wallowing in the bottoms before making their way back to the top and over in to the dark timber. As we side hilled our way toward this spot elk sign was fresh and abundant just like the previous year. The morning was wearing on as we approached the spot where Scott and I had the encounter with the bull he hit and lost the year before. A flood of memories filled my senses as I relived each moment and tried to convey the feelings we experienced that morning to Greg. The scene was as vivid to me as if it was happening at that very moment. We took a position to glass the mountainside around noon to get some lunch, a nap, and get a picture.









*Standing near where Scott shot a bull in 2014*

Around 4:00 we decided to make our way back down the mountain slowly working our way back across the mountainside toward the Slide. As we methodically descended we were stopped in our tracks by an eerie rumble in the thick cover below us that sounded like 2 bears growling and fighting. Reed’s crew runs an active bear bait in this general vicinity and although they hadn’t captured any bears on camera in over 3 weeks, the bait was traditionally utilized. We weren’t interested in any close encounters with a bruin but we were admittedly curious to get a closer look. We slowed to a snail’s pace as we peered through the timber for any sign of movement coming from the direction of the rumbling. Soon we would spot a black patch of hair through the timber as the rumbling continued; it was a huge bull moose tending an even bigger cow moose. Although we were within 100 yards of the courting duo we could really only make out parts and pieces of their bodies as we moved past them continuing on toward the slide.

The evening near the slide would prove uneventful and as we descended to the bottom of the drainage back to the truck we encountered a second, single antlered, bull moose that we walked within easy bow range of, we also encountered 4 mule deer on the mountain this day. Today’s hunt had concluded and we still had time to drive down for a visit with Reed before dinner.

Reed was “tagged out” for the season after taking a cow elk and a doe mule deer earlier in the season with his self made recurve.









*Reed Stewart and a cow with his recurve, his 21st elk*

Reed makes the most incredible handcrafted bows you’ve ever seen with elk antler tips and antler inlay on the grips, he’ll also embellish the handle with elk “ivory” teeth, true works of art that he blesses each of his family members with.

















*Some of Reed’s handy work*


As we caught up on how things were going I inquired if he had any plastic silverware after sharing my misfortune. He dug through the cabinets of his camper to find a tub full of utensils and told us to help ourselves.

As we continued to visit as Reed prepared dinner for his camp, his son’s started to trickle back in from their evening hunts. We were blessed to meet each of them, talk hunting, and gear before departing for our camp where the steak and potato dinner we had on the menu waited for us.

With full bellies we were sacked out by 10:00 and great anticipation for the coming day, Sunday, where we planned to hunt up in to the top of the canyon on the Montana border where we spotted the 3 bulls and where I had killed my bull the year before.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Day 8, Friday

Time to pull out all the stops!

Last night when we were returning back to camp we noticed that many of the locals had made their way back up for the long weekend. This was “prime time” to be hunting elk and we knew that we’d be sharing the mountain again, but to a lesser degree than last Saturday. We planned to head back up to Twin Peaks Slide and take a position at the bottom, with the wind in our face, and wait and listen.

We got an early and enthusiastic start and were at our destination just as the sun was lighting the shadows. This spot afforded us a view all the way to the top of the mountain where we would be able to see any elk that might cross from one side of the slide to the other. We dropped our packs and turned to sit down when a deep guttural bugle rang out to our right within a couple of hundred yards. Game on baby!

There were about 150 yards of open area between us and the bull so the decision was made to try and call him across the opening to us. We moved up to a more strategic spot to call and set Greg up in front of me on the edge of the opening as I retreated to the shadows behind him to call. When we were all set, I let him have it with a threatening bugle that included chuckles, snapping branches, and raking on a hapless pine tree, the bull came unhinged bugling back at us with a back and forth screaming match on the side of the mountain.

Mature herd bulls are predisposed to protect what they have and are reluctant to stray away from their cows to answer a challenge. This requires that you “get in their face” as Koz likes to say, and we had ground to cover before the old bull would feel threatened enough to tip his hand. As the shouting match with the old monarch wore on we could tell he was now moving up the mountain and away from us so we closed the distance, setting up and challenging him along the way. With the intense action we didn’t take the time to dress down as the temps climbed throughout the morning and sweat was pouring down our brows as the chase continued.

On three different occasions, over the next 3 hours, we were in tight on the old bull, within 30 yards, but he refused to show himself other than a leg or flash of blonde rump patch. We became very familiar with his unique “voice” and even his breathe. This old boy knew this game well and I was thrilled to be in tight on such a seasoned warrior. Greg was having the time of his life as adrenaline dominated his, and my, systems.

After the bull broke our hearts again with the latest of the top pin encounters, he moved up the mountain a short distance in to an area that screamed bedding area. This bench was a mess of down timber within thick standing timber and relatively high stem density. Downed trees laying perpendicular to the grade are spots where topsoil will gather during eroding rains creating flat spots on steep sides where elk love to bed, this spot had plenty of them and the pungent odor of rutting bulls met our senses. We were in their “bedroom” and it was about to get real.

At this point it was crucial that we get on the same level as the bull. He was with his cows that were now starting to bed within close proximity of him. The decision was made to let the herd settle, more so that we could regroup, before we would make the final stalk in for the kill. We moved to within 70 yards and watched as a big cow walked the trail in front of us before bedding. During this entire ordeal the old bull continued to own the mountain as he screamed and chuckled.

While we were resting the sound of another bull rang out further down the mountain and above us as it steadily closed the distance in our direction. Was this a group of cows coming to the old bull and being followed by a subordinate bull? As the calls got closer I was less convinced it was real elk and more convinced it was other hunters chasing the same calls that we had answered over 3 hours earlier. Greg and I prepared ourselves for the stalk in as high pitched multiple cow calls accompanied the approaching “elk”. We had hunted these mountains for 8 straight days now and only heard 2 real cows and they didn’t sound like these approaching elk, nor did the bugles, we had competition in the theater!

Greg moved below me to a well used game trail that gave him a better advantage going in after the bull. When we were in position Greg caught movement up the mountain, it was another hunter that was quickly moving in toward the bedded herd, I spotted a second hunter and I tried desperately to get their attention, waving my arms and chirping at them with a cow call. There descent in to “the bedroom” was uninterrupted and within moments elk were scattering down the mountain, I was convinced it was the guys from Easton based on the direction they came from.

The old bull bugled as he covered over a mile of mountain side to another well used bedding area we had identified on Tuesday’s hike up the mountain. He would continue to sound off for the next 2-3 hours. We headed for the saddle to regroup and lick our wounds from the uninvited interruption. Greg was visibly disappointed but still beaming from the intense action we had experienced this morning, definitely a bittersweet moment, which could easily define elk hunting public ground in an over the counter unit.

When we reached the Saddle the bull was still sounding off below us. We decided to take a rest and possibly try to find other elk to chase. We parked in the shade under a big pine tree, ate lunch, and took a nap as the wind picked up muffling any sounds we might hear. As the afternoon wore on we never heard another elk so we cinched up our packs and headed down the mountain toward the old bull’s location, hunting in to the rising thermals, before we realized he and his harem had left the building. We made our way to a wallow that we had marked on the GPS earlier in the week we reached it with little an enthusiasm or fanfare as we came to grips with the events of the day. By now we were just going through the motions as we resigned ourselves to the situation. We headed toward the truck with mixed emotions. Tomorrow morning would be our last chance and we game planned to hunt the red canyon for the bulls we first spotted on day one.

Back at camp earlier than usual, we relaxed with an adult beverage and prepared the rest of the money cut of my bull. Despite all that had taken place, with all of the close calls, we were in the mountains hunting elk and that reality couldn’t be overshadowed, we had defied the odds and knew there were many hunters that would hunt a lifetime and never experience what we had experience in the last 8 days. Reflection helped put it all in perspective and life was good.









*The spoils of war on the mountain, delicious!*


----------



## QDMAMAN

Day 9, Saturday

Our last hoorah!

We were up and on our way toward the Red canyon Saturday morning. This would be a relatively close hunt with up a trail that was easy to navigate before we’d turn off and head up the steep slopes to where we anticipated intercepting a bull. Quiet filled the air as we hiked up and away from the creek that raced down the canyon, one bugle, just one bugle, is all we wanted to fill us with hope that we might leave this place 2 for 2, silence ensued. 

We climbed to an opening that gave us a million dollar view of the entire canyon giving the occasional location bugle to spur a response. As the hours dragged on I had climbed above where Greg was posted and watched as he restlessly stretched his ailing back. The writing was on the wall as I motioned to him what he thought we should do next. An emphatic wave of the arms toward the bottom told me this adventure had ended and we made our final descent down the mountain, sobered by the experiences of the last 9 days. Up until now we had instinctively ignored the sore feet, hips, backs, knees but with every step along this final hike we were reminded of our efforts. It was time to break camp as we anticipated home, which was still 2 days away.

While we methodically broke camp and packed the truck, Reed and his crew stopped by on their way to check their bear bait, this is when we were informed that the hunters on the other side of the mountain in the orange tent, was the crew from Eastman’s. This information helped complete the puzzle a bit more but didn’t change the results. It was good to see Reed again and we discussed what the future might hold in store for a future reunion before we parted ways. We pulled out of camp at noon on the button for the 2 hour drive back to my sister’s. 

We’d arrive early enough for a hot shower and a relaxing afternoon before she and my brother in law would return home from their anniversary trip to Tybee Island and before my Dad and stepmother, Gayle, would arrive from their home 2.5 hours away in Twin Falls. A reunion feast of “Big Ass” burgers on the grill prepared by my niece accompanied by Gayle’s spectacular baked beans was thoroughly enjoyed by all as conversation and stories took us in to the evening. Greg came to this place as a stranger but left as one of the clan with an open invitation to return. 

Spending time with a good friend on a mountain gives you an opportunity to really get to know them at a deeper level. This hunt kindled memories from Greg’s past hunting the wilds of Colorado with his father. I could hear the ache in Greg’s heart as he mentioned how much he missed his Dad as the first anniversary of his passing drew near, I didn’t take lightly Greg’s sentimental moment when he broke out his Dads old fillet knife as we went to work on my bull, it was a special moment for him and I was honored to be there to share it with him. 

My father turned 80 in July and over the last few years has been battling cancer, first in his prostate but more recently, in his blood. Dad has never been vulnerable to anything in my mind’s eye, he’s always stood tall and carried himself with strength and grace with a handshake like a vise grip, but the reality is that time was catching up to him. When I greeted him at my sister’s there was a decided difference in his complexion and energy level, when I asked how he was feeling, he replied that he “lacked ambition”, something I never in my life thought I’d ever see him concede. This evening, and the time spent with Dad, wouldn’t be taken for granted as I was facing the reality that moments like this were numbered and that the future held no guarantees. Greg’s reality gave me perspective and reason to pause.









*Me with my youngest sister, Jami, and my Dad, Thanksgiving 2013.*

We’d hit the hay for an early wake up and slipped away in the early hours of Sunday morning without waking our hosts. Greeted by the sun rising in through the windshield, a 26 hour drive lay before us as we made our way home, tired, but fulfilled, we had hunted hard and experienced what many dream of, but very few ever _truly _experience.

The end.


----------



## Hunting18

Great, Great, Great Story! I wish you many more eventful hunts, along with many more great memories with your father. I can't wait for next years story!

Jeff


----------



## Huntmaster143

Good work gentlemen!! Isn't it amazing that you can be inside 30-50 yards for a ling time and never get a shot? That's what makes bowhunting elk in the rut a blast!


----------



## kbb3358

Great story and pictures. If I continue to hunt the west I will try to provide details like you did. Good job. Great trip.


----------



## beer and nuts

Very nice read. Congrats on the bull and adventure.


----------



## bounty hunter

Great read on both stories and I'm sure we all can't wait until next years event.


----------



## WMU05

Great job gents. And a fantastic write-up Tony. Thanks for taking us along. 

And congrats on another bull!!!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

What a great story. I feel blessed for having the opportunity to "ride along" with you guys through your writing. Thank you for sharing the experience. Congrats on a successful hunt. I look forward to the next one!


----------



## barnaby43

That picture was earlier in the week, he was working for me now!


----------



## QDMAMAN

barnaby43 said:


> That picture was earlier in the week, he was working for me now!


Your turn!


----------



## snortwheeze

What a story. Great job on narrating, how the HELL do you remember every little detail ?? I'd imagine a hunt like that the details stick with ya though. Definitely one of the best reads on here yearly. 
Congrats on two bulls two years in a row also !!


----------



## Firefighter

Thanks for sharing Tony! Awesome recap as usual!


----------



## QDMAMAN

snortwheeze said:


> What a story. Great job on narrating, how the HELL do you remember every little detail ?? I'd imagine a hunt like that the details stick with ya though. Definitely one of the best reads on here yearly.
> Congrats on two bulls two years in a row also !!


The story IS in the details, I learned that from Scott last year.
This little treasure was in a ditty bag I got when I golfed in an outing this summer for Habitat for Humanity. My golf partner couldn't understand why I was so pumped to find it in the bag.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Thanks for all the kudos. I enjoyed reliving the adventure bringing it to you.

Now come on Barnaby, add your 2 cents worth!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> Good work gentlemen!! Isn't it amazing that you can be inside 30-50 yards for a ling time and never get a shot? That's what makes bowhunting elk in the rut a blast!


It's impossible to describe in words. I still hear that old bull bugling in my subconscious!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Thanks for a great recap Tony. It was an excellent read. Congrats on a fine bull.


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> The story IS in the details, I learned that from Scott last year.


You know, I started writing down the day by day on all of my out of town hunts, just so I could go back and read them years later. Always thought that would be a great way to relive them, especially hunts that didn't produce a trophy to hang on the wall. A great side affect of doing that means you have great notes to refresh your memory for a quality recap. On a 10 day hunt, the days and places start to blend together, but a short journal really helps you relive it. Then, just add pics and you have a first class recap that is a lot of fun to read!

Good work brother!


----------



## barnaby43

This Hunt was one of the best adventures I have ever been on! The excitement of spotting a bull lying 35 yrds away, or the one that had us pegged on the sky line or the day Tony shot his bull we had Mr. Chuckles fired up, if Tony could have seen my face, I was grinning from ear to ear! The last full day was the most excitement I can remember in any hunting situation, to hear branches braking the bull is so close, what a rush of emotions. If anyone has ever spent 13 days with one other individual that's a lot of time! We got along great, lots of laughs, and both had the same drive and goals rite to the bitter end! I consider Tony a very good friend and would hunt with him anytime. Hard to believe this all started with a phone call


----------



## slabstar

Absolutely soul quenching! Reading a great recap is the next best thing to actually going! 
Thanks Barnaby and T!


----------



## barnaby43




----------



## barnaby43

This is my Dad Dale Barnaby, these are a few of the bucks he shot over the years. It's been almost a year since I lost him, I am very thankful to have learned so much and get to go on many trips out west with him!!!


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Outstanding story gentlemen! Thank you for sharing your adventure with all of us!


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Thanks guys!......









The story almost became anticlimactic when you started talking about your Dads.
I sure miss mine.


----------



## QDMAMAN

cedarlkDJ said:


> Thanks guys!......
> View attachment 192382
> 
> 
> The story almost became anticlimactic when you started talking about your Dads.
> I sure miss mine.
> View attachment 192383


I can appreciate that but it certainly wasn't the intent.
I guess things just come full circle.

I would be remiss if I didn't take the time to recognize my stepfather, Roy Caldwell. He came in to my life at a crucial time when I was just a boy and put his own desires aside to cultivate my passion for hunting and the outdoors. Lord only knows where I'd be today without his steady guiding hand, he was ALWAYS there for me and 2 of my sisters, and continues to be a foundational piece of our lives.
I was blessed with 2 fathers, both of whom imprinted upon me, but Roy was the on that taught me, through his actions, that change comes for those that pursue it, not sitting around complaining about it.
For those of you that have taken advantage of my volunteerism, you can thank him, he taught me well.
T


----------



## kbb3358

Me too. My dad has been gone 15 years now and he comes with me every hunting trip I go on in way or another. I still use allot of gear and guns that were his. Once my mom decides to let me have his mounts then he will be there everyday. He was the only one that would go with me out west for the first time and we both scored on bull elk. He taught me how to hunt and fish. Didn't want to steal thread but you guys got me thinking about him after reading your post(s).


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Me too. My dad has been gone 15 years now and he comes with me every hunting trip I go on in way or another. I still use allot of gear and guns that were his. Once my mom decides to let me have his mounts then he will be there everyday. He was the only one that would go with me out west for the first time and we both scored on bull elk. He taught me how to hunt and fish. *Didn't want to steal thread but you guys got me thinking about him after reading your post(s)*.


It's all good Kevin! 
BTW, after elk season, I'd like to by you a beer, root, if you prefer.


----------



## kbb3358

QD would like that so we can swap stories. Where are you located?


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> QD would like that so we can swap stories. Where are you located?


I live in Vermontville, work in Lansing, but not afraid to travel.


----------



## QDMAMAN

I don't know how many of you know of Cameron Hanes but he's a professional hunter athlete from Oregon.
I'm not much in to following these guys but Cam has written some things that I have connected with, also his work ethic and preparation has motivated me.
Anyway, Cam's boyhood friend and long time best hunting body, Roy Roth, fell to his death this week while hunting rams on a mountain in Alaska. He shared this on his FB page, which I think meshes well with this thread.

_"I've learned over the years that when you spend an extended period of time in the mountains with someone hunting you learn that either, you really enjoy their company, or that you'll never make the same mistake again. I have learned both, mostly the latter. And to be fair, I am sure some people realized that they didn't really like hanging out with me either. I am probably not the funniest person to hunt with at times. wink emoticon. Me and Roy on the other hand, even on the... toughest of hunts, always got along. Regardless, of how miserable we were or how hard the hunting was, whether we were successful or not, we always were looking forward to the next adventure. The next test. The next chance to do something epic. I didn't realize how rare this was back when he moved to Alaska 20 years ago. Soon after he moved I quickly learned I'd never have another hunting partner quite like Roy. He was and is a legend, and I'll be forever grateful we learned the bowhunting ropes together, first in the mountains around the small Oregon town we grew up in, and then in Alaska, Wyoming, California, Arizona, etc. I wanted to experience more adventures with Big Roy, but I gotta be grateful for everything we shared."_ - Cameron Hanes

My life has been enriched by time spent on mountains with Greg and Scott, and I'm grateful for it.


----------



## bacon27

Way to go Tony, bummer for the other guy, elk hog!


----------



## QDMAMAN

bacon27 said:


> Way to go Tony, bummer for the other guy, elk hog!



Thanks bacon, and I know this is in jest, but I don't think Scott or Greg would ever say I left something on the table after my tag was filled, or at least I pray they wouldn't.


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> Thanks bacon, but I don't think Scott would ever say I left any on the table...or at least I pray he wouldn't.


There's no chance Tony leaves bacon on the table!! I can attest to that fact! :yikes::yikes:

In all seriousness, last year was a blast and would do it all over again!


----------



## bacon27

This is a bucket list thing for me, one day I'll get to do this, I'm really glad ya share this with us Tony!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> There's no chance Tony leaves bacon on the table!! I can attest to that fact! :yikes::yikes:
> 
> In all seriousness, last year was a blast and would do it all over again!


Actually, we took out 2 packages and brought back one.


----------



## kbb3358

QD sent PM


----------



## barnaby43

I second that Scott, probably the hardest hunt yet, Tony never let up even after his bull was packed out!


----------



## 83mulligan

Tony, that was really a great read. It inspired me to put a little more detail into my story instead of just......we went and here are pics of what we got. Congrats on a great trip for you and barnaby


----------



## QDMAMAN

83mulligan said:


> Tony, that was really a great read. It inspired me to put a little more detail into my story instead of just......we went and here are pics of what we got. Congrats on a great trip for you and barnaby


 Thank Scott, He inspired me.


----------



## Horseshoe

Awesome job on the recap T! Actually took me three reading sessions to get through all of it. Sounds like you guys had an awesome hunt 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QDMAMAN

:lol::lol:


Horseshoe said:


> Awesome job on the recap T! Actually took me three reading sessions to get through all of it. Sounds like you guys had an awesome hunt
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It only took Koz 2 .....Crowns! :lol:


----------



## kbb3358

I really on get on MS mostly during work. It keeps me sane:banghead3. Liked the stories. My wife keeps the diary for our trips too. She is there besides me with and without a tag. Without a tag she will carry her camera instead. This year she had a 50" bull moose at 10 yards and held her camera (phone) in position for a pic for 10 minutes. I got up behind her just in case he wanted to charge. She held her ground better then I would have.


----------



## Rockokloco

Gentlemen, great read!!! This story makes the reader feel as if they are right there beside you during the whole hunt. Thank you.


----------



## pesspess210

Great read!!! Really got my gears turning on a trip out west to hunt. Congrats on a great bull!!!!


----------



## Jet08

Thanks for taking us along Tony. It is interesting to me that all of the points and lessons and experiences that you and Scott share in your stories were apart of my trip to CO as well. I could only be lucky enough to learn and tag along some day.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Got the call from the taxi this week and picked up my mount at lunch time today!
Mark Esch of Wildlife Reflections in Eagle, did a stellar job and I'm very pleased.


----------



## buckykm1

it looks Great, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Isaac_62

QDMAMAN said:


> Got the call from the taxi this week and picked up my mount at lunch time today!
> Mark Esch of Wildlife Reflections in Eagle, did a stellar job and I'm very pleased.
> 
> View attachment 217869
> 
> View attachment 217870


Snoods suck... STO#1


----------



## bacon27

Very nice Tony, congrats!


----------



## pigeon

QDMAMAN said:


> Got the call from the taxi this week and picked up my mount at lunch time today!
> Mark Esch of Wildlife Reflections in Eagle, did a stellar job and I'm very pleased.
> 
> View attachment 217869
> 
> View attachment 217870


What's does mount like that cost?


----------



## QDMAMAN

pigeon said:


> What's does mount like that cost?



Good question and let me qualify my answer before I give it.
I have several whitetail mounts and my 2 biggest were done on the cheap. One was a taxi that wanted to mount the buck and did it for the cost of materials. I had seen his work, on his own stuff and was happy, so I agreed. My ONLY demand was that he NOT _hurry_ the job, but....he pulled all of the pins well before it was dry because I was taking it to a show to display it and the cape has shrunk considerably. It will need to be redone.
The other, my biggest, won our local Buck pole and first place was a full shoulder mount. The taxi, a friend, was intimately familiar with this buck and had some history with him while hunting with a neighbor. I went in with eyes wide open knowing that his work wasn't what I would have otherwise chosen, and the assurance that he would give "this" buck 110%....I'll leave it at that.
I FINALLY found a taxi that I was thrilled with that did exceptional work, Chris Kreiner, but more important demands on his time caused him to give up the trade, I've never forgiven him. 
After several years of aggravation each time I look at my 2 biggest bucks, I committed to never worry about hurting the feelings of a taxidermist. If I don't like his/her work, they don't get my business, regardless of price.
All of _that_ was said to say this......you get what you pay for and finding a taxi who's work you admire is best done loooong before you need them. I found Chris's replacement quite quickly when I started looking at Mark Esch's work and committed to him as "my" taxi in the event I needed one again. Since then he's done a turkey and this elk and I never squabbled over price.
Mark's standard rate for a full shoulder mount was $1,000.00 and the open mouth added $100.00, because of the price of the insert and the additional detailing that is required.
Now, $1,100.00 may sound like a lot of money, and to some it may be, but I will only ever get (1) elk mounted and I want to be in awe of it when I look at it, not remorseful.
Long answer to a short question.


----------



## kbb3358

Looks great from here.


----------



## Isaac_62

QDMAMAN said:


> Preparation continues as today marks the 11 week mark for departure.
> My running distance is increasing each week as I approach the 6 mile/week mark on my way to 8/week before we leave. Pace has been pretty steady at about 10:15 with just 2 runs/week. Next week I plan to add a 3rd run/week. I'm shooting EVERY day as well, even if all I can sneak in is 20-25 arrows.
> My bag target has performed admirably over the last 4 summers but it's best days are behind it.
> Here at work we recently got a truckload of product that had a packing block in each of the 2,000 boxes. These are a dense black foam piece that measure approx. 6"x8-9"X1/2". I taped 3 together and shot a couple arrows at them and they worked perfect.
> After hauling a large cardboard box of the foam home, I scrounged up a treated 4x4 and purchased a couple of 3/8x3' threaded rods w/nuts and fender washers, and put a new target together.
> I drilled a hole in a plastic bottle cap and pinned it to the center with a nail for my bullseye.
> View attachment 218582


It looks like a makeshift operation.. Here's your Mid week reminder: Snoods Suck!!! They were destroyed by the true TURKEY slayers of MSF.. STO#1


----------



## QDMAMAN

barnaby43 said:


> This Hunt was one of the best adventures I have ever been on! The excitement of spotting a bull lying 35 yrds away, or the one that had us pegged on the sky line or the day Tony shot his bull we had Mr. Chuckles fired up, if Tony could have seen my face, I was grinning from ear to ear! The last full day was the most excitement I can remember in any hunting situation, to hear branches braking the bull is so close, what a rush of emotions. If anyone has ever spent 13 days with one other individual that's a lot of time! We got along great, lots of laughs, and both had the same drive and goals rite to the bitter end! I consider Tony a very good friend and would hunt with him anytime. Hard to believe this all started with a phone call



We're doing it all again this year!
leaving on September 5th, a little earlier than my usual schedule for elk but it's happening!


----------



## JBIV

Damn Right Tony!


----------



## QDMAMAN

We bought our tags a week ago today based on a tip from a buddy that tags were going to run out in a week or 2. Well...it only took a week and all non res elk tags are gone! 
I owe that dude a bottle!


----------



## Huntmaster143

Did they change the quota or have non-res numbers increased that much?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumberman

Probably related to the explosion in Elk hunting. And I believe resident can buy leftover non resident tags now. 

According to the published statistics Colorado hit 50k archery elk hunters last year!


----------



## steelyspeed

Lumberman said:


> Probably related to the explosion in Elk hunting. And I believe resident can buy leftover non resident tags now.
> 
> According to the published statistics Colorado hit 50k archery elk hunters last year!


You are correct. A few units also recently became limited entry pushing hunters to other units.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> Did they change the quota or have non-res numbers increased that much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I’m unsure but the inter web jockeys are blaming Randy Newberg.


----------



## snortwheeze

I'll be looking forward to this year's hunt ! Lucky dog's, enjoy


----------



## Walleyed Ty

QD, are you going to start a new thread for this, or can we just tune in here?


----------



## QDMAMAN

Some big changes happening in Idaho.
This is the first year since I started hunting elk out there that Non Res licenses sold out. Apparently, the lower cost tags, otc availability, and vast expanses of public ground have gained popularity.
The legislature is looking now to bump up license costs while still limiting tag availability to NR hunters.
I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. I haven't really had issues with other hunter "conflicts" and I hunt in arguably the most popular unit for elk in the state.
I paid $623.05 for my license, tags, and fees this year but if the increases go through the same privilege will cost me ~$888.00 next year and in the future. 
It's not enough to keep me from going again but it will definitely keep me from staying ~$1,000.00 to hunt western elk.

https://blog.eastmans.com/gem-state...ail&utm_term=0_aec388f646-c6be6f17e8-10216253


----------



## QDMAMAN

Walleyed Ty said:


> QD, are you going to start a new thread for this, or can we just tune in here?


Undecided.


----------



## kracker

QDMAMAN said:


> Some big changes happening in Idaho.
> This is the first year since I started hunting elk out there that Non Res licenses sold out. Apparently, the lower cost tags, otc availability, and vast expanses of public ground have gained popularity.
> The legislature is looking now to bump up license costs while still limiting tag availability to NR hunters.
> I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. I haven't really had issues with other hunter "conflicts" and I hunt in arguably the most popular unit for elk in the state.
> I paid $623.05 for my license, tags, and fees this year but if the increases go through the same privilege will cost me ~$888.00 next year and in the future.
> It's not enough to keep me from going again but it will definitely keep me from staying ~$1,000.00 to hunt western elk.
> 
> https://blog.eastmans.com/gem-state...ail&utm_term=0_aec388f646-c6be6f17e8-10216253


Non-Resident tags sold out last year and I believe the year before as well. They just sold out about a month earlier this year. Deer tags will be sold out this week probably which is also earlier than last year. Word has definitely got out about Idaho. I see more Washington and California license plates out hunting than I do Idaho plates. Good luck to you this year.


----------



## Former grunt

Non resident general deer tags are sold out, can't believe I waited this long this year to try and buy em, guess I'll try again next year.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kracker said:


> Non-Resident tags sold out last year and I believe the year before as well. They just sold out about a month earlier this year. Deer tags will be sold out this week probably which is also earlier than last year. Word has definitely got out about Idaho. I see more Washington and California license plates out hunting than I do Idaho plates. Good luck to you this year.


Six of us went out in 2017 and all bought our tags OTC when we got to Idaho Falls. Guess we dodged a bullet!


----------



## QDMAMAN

barnaby and I leave bright and early tomorrow morning! Giddy!


----------



## Wild Thing

QDMAMAN said:


> barnaby and I leave bright and early tomorrow morning! Giddy!


Best of luck to both of you guys! Hope you enjoy some success - but most of all hope you enjoy the experience and camaraderie.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> barnaby and I leave bright and early tomorrow morning! Giddy!


Awesome brother! good luck to the both of yas. do you have a different release this year than the year we went? haha. Looking forward to the report.


----------



## snortwheeze

Looking forward to following along !! Good luck, stay safe


----------



## bigbucks160

Cant wait to hear about this adventure as I leave on my 1st elk hunt the 14th.

Good luck to your group!!


----------



## Hunter1979

Good luck guys!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## mattawanhunter

Many more of us will follow you, as soon as you change that disgusting red eyeball with a fly on it! 

Hard to take anybody serious, that uses that as their handle, emoticon, profile picture whatever the hell you call it!



QDMAMAN said:


> Many of you followed along last year as I prepared for my elk hunt in Idaho and then as Huntmaster joined in on the fun.
> As we all know now, Huntmaster hit the lotto in WY and drew a 2015 tag in the same unit he hunted in 2013. That hunt, coupled with a hunt with his brother and father in NM took him out of consideration for joining me again this fall.
> My first trip, in 2012, was with family that live out there. My BIL always applies for a moose tag for Idaho and waits to make elk plans until he finds out if he drew a coveted moose tag. In Idaho, if you draw a Premium tag (moose, goat, or sheep) you can't hunt other big game that year. As luck would have it he drew a moose tag which had me seriously considering going it alone, although it wasn't my preference.
> We've read a couple of horror stories on this forum about trips guys took together that ended in disaster and/or ended friendships. IMO, finding the right chemistry with a hunting partner should be just as, or more, important as finding a good spot to hunt. I don't take this lightly and just the thought of losing a friend that way makes me cringe.
> A couple of summers ago I was contacted by a gentleman from west Michigan that was interested in a project I was working on. Through some phone conversations and eventually meeting face to face, I discovered that our passion for "The Hunt" was very similar. I also felt at easy talking to him and my BS detector never moved off zero. Since then I was privileged to meet and spend a day afield, with he and his father, who died unexpectedly last deer season. Later, Greg invited me to be the guest speaker at an annual event at the Caledonia Sportsmen's Club, which his father help found.
> Fast forward to last week. I contacted Greg (barnaby43 here on MS) and floated the idea of joining me in Idaho this fall. After he discussed it with his wife and secured the time off of work, we settled on a plan. We leave Wednesday, September 16th for 12 days on the Continental Divide in the Gem State.
> I can't promise that every detail will be covered like Huntmaster and my hunt was last year, unless of course barnaby43 is as anal as Huntmaster was about keeping a diary :evil:, but I/we will do our best to take you along on our adventure this fall.
> 
> T
> 
> &#8220;_I&#8217;m willing to invest in failure and I&#8217;m willing to invest in the physical nature of the archery hunt. For me these hunting expeditions aren&#8217;t vacations. It&#8217;s about pushing my mind and my body to the edge trying to be successful. But if I&#8217;m not, I hold my head high as I go out because I&#8217;ve spent everything."_ &#8211; Donnie Vincent



QUOTE="QDMAMAN, post: 5530415, member: 10898"]Many of you followed along last year as I prepared for my elk hunt in Idaho and then as Huntmaster joined in on the fun.
As we all know now, Huntmaster hit the lotto in WY and drew a 2015 tag in the same unit he hunted in 2013. That hunt, coupled with a hunt with his brother and father in NM took him out of consideration for joining me again this fall.
My first trip, in 2012, was with family that live out there. My BIL always applies for a moose tag for Idaho and waits to make elk plans until he finds out if he drew a coveted moose tag. In Idaho, if you draw a Premium tag (moose, goat, or sheep) you can't hunt other big game that year. As luck would have it he drew a moose tag which had me seriously considering going it alone, although it wasn't my preference.
We've read a couple of horror stories on this forum about trips guys took together that ended in disaster and/or ended friendships. IMO, finding the right chemistry with a hunting partner should be just as, or more, important as finding a good spot to hunt. I don't take this lightly and just the thought of losing a friend that way makes me cringe.
A couple of summers ago I was contacted by a gentleman from west Michigan that was interested in a project I was working on. Through some phone conversations and eventually meeting face to face, I discovered that our passion for "The Hunt" was very similar. I also felt at easy talking to him and my BS detector never moved off zero. Since then I was privileged to meet and spend a day afield, with he and his father, who died unexpectedly last deer season. Later, Greg invited me to be the guest speaker at an annual event at the Caledonia Sportsmen's Club, which his father help found. 
Fast forward to last week. I contacted Greg (barnaby43 here on MS) and floated the idea of joining me in Idaho this fall. After he discussed it with his wife and secured the time off of work, we settled on a plan. We leave Wednesday, September 16th for 12 days on the Continental Divide in the Gem State.
I can't promise that every detail will be covered like Huntmaster and my hunt was last year, unless of course barnaby43 is as anal as Huntmaster was about keeping a diary :evil:, but I/we will do our best to take you along on our adventure this fall.

T

&#8220;_I&#8217;m willing to invest in failure and I&#8217;m willing to invest in the physical nature of the archery hunt. For me these hunting expeditions aren&#8217;t vacations. It&#8217;s about pushing my mind and my body to the edge trying to be successful. But if I&#8217;m not, I hold my head high as I go out because I&#8217;ve spent everything."_ &#8211; Donnie Vincent[/QUOTE]


----------



## QDMAMAN

We’re in some elk but only one bugle in 4 days.
Heading to a different drainage today.
Tough sleddin!


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> We’re in some elk but only one bugle in 4 days.
> Heading to a different drainage today.
> Tough sleddin!


Id be interested in hearing how that drainage is now since the fire.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Found 100 head on Tuesday then got rained off. They were all bedded at the top on open ridges without giving us approach options.
Went to town to shower, dry some close and get a hot meal.
Thursday the bugling was hot and we chased bugles from before dawn to 2:30 when we finally caught up to them. Closest we got was 65 yds on moving elk.
Later in the pm we had 5 cows all with calves and a massive herd bull cross a plume 100 yards below us so we gave chase but ended up busting them about an hour later that ended the day”s fun.
Today we’re back where we were Tuesday but it’s night and day difference.
Some elk on a distant mountain but none yet where we are.
We’re burning boot leather to find them.
Tomorrow is our last day.
FWIW, first day of the trip without rain.


----------



## lreigler

It’s not for lack of effort. Keep after em.


----------



## jr28schalm

What's new?


----------



## QDMAMAN

jr28schalm said:


> What's new?


Elkless and heading home!


----------

